# Firefox Browser



## Crusty (20/2/11)

I just installed Firefox as my web browser after ditching Internet explorer but I cant seem to use rich text formatting.
I had to go to my control panel & change my board preferences to standard text just so I can post.
Anyone using firefox 3.6 have any idea how to fix it, its really peeing me off.

Cheers


----------



## Hatchy (20/2/11)

The icon in the top right that looks like a refresh button.


----------



## Crusty (21/2/11)

Hatchy said:


> The icon in the top right that looks like a refresh button.
> 
> View attachment 44209



Thanks Hatchy,

A bit different to IE. Cant type anything unless I hit that button.

Cheers


----------



## Hatchy (21/2/11)

Glad I could help.

Now you need to ditch windows & install Ubuntu.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/2/11)

+10000000000 their Hatchy


----------



## Tanga (22/2/11)

I've gone as far as dualbooting, but I don't think I'd every ditch XP. Though since I got my wireless working I only use it very occasionally.


----------



## Jimmeh (22/2/11)

It's not firefoxs fault. The blokes running this site never seem to update/fix/add anything.


----------



## Sinfathisar (22/2/11)

I just use IE as the deafult for a few sites (like this one) and Opera for everything else, firefox just never did it for me.


----------



## Crusty (22/2/11)

Sinfathisar said:


> I just use IE as the deafult for a few sites (like this one) and Opera for everything else, firefox just never did it for me.



I just got rid of Telstra after being with them for 20yrs. Heres why.
I was on a 100gb internet cap for $187.00 per month. This included 100gb internet ADSL2+, Wireless modem to use on the go when not @ home, 400mb, all calls from home phone included, STD too & mobile cap @ $29.00. I wanted to down size my plan after 4 months to something cheaper & unfortunately spoke to a real arsehole who informed me any such move would break my contract & they would charge me $407.00 + $322.00 for breaking contract. The egghead then informed me that I could re-contract again @ a cheaper deal. I told him to go F#@& himself & send me the bill. I will never deal with Telstra again, end of story.
I am now with Optus, $59.95 per month, WiFi mobile broadband, 10gb + Wireless homephone, $55.00 per month, $300.00 free calls & all calls, STD, 1300 numbers capped @ 30c per call & can speak STD for up to 1.5hrs.
I have a shit connection here & receive no signal or 1 bar signal strength but if I go outside, super fast. Going to get a $178.00 high gain, directional antenna for the roof which will give me full signal strength.

NO HOME PHONE LINE RENTAL, NO RECONNECTION FEES EVER AGAIN.
KISS MY ARSE TELSTRA.

Firefox is much quicker than IE for me with the WiFi modem.


----------



## pmash (22/2/11)

Now that you've got that off your chest mate, download safari and give it a run.. all us mac users can't be wrong  I had firefox for ages but now back to safari....rocks

and yes, telstra sucks.. but regional wireless can't be beat.........nothing else works when yr on the road.

cheers, rich


----------



## Jimmeh (22/2/11)

Safari aint bad at all. Only downside I can think of is its pretty resource intensive


----------

